# dualboot mac et linux



## dany-99 (24 Mai 2014)

salut a tous
j'ai un gros probleme j'ai fais un dualboot de mac a linux et sans faire expres j'ai installer completement linux et j'ai perdu toute mes donnée y a t il un moyen de retrouver mes donnée et de pouvoir rebooter sur mac ?? SVP aidez moi merci


----------



## paranormal-wizzzard (24 Mai 2014)

Je suppose que tu ne fait pas de sauvegarde TM ?


----------



## Sly54 (25 Mai 2014)

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que le forum MBP n'est pas adapté à la question
Je place dans le forum Linux


----------



## dany-99 (25 Mai 2014)

non je croit pas avoir fais de sauvegarde tu na pas une idee ?? stp


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2014)

C'est pour ainsi dire fichu ; au mieux tu récupèreras des fichiers non encore écrasés mais il n'est pas possible de savoir lesquels tant que ce n'est pas fait. Utiliser un outil du genre PhotoRec, DiskWarrior etc.


----------



## dany-99 (26 Mai 2014)

je croit en faite que j'ai installer linux completement sur mon ordi . j'ai essayer avec photorec et je n'ai pas trouver. je ne c'esi pas quoi faire pour retrouver mes donnees


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2014)

En installant un autre système (ici, Linux) tu as reformaté les partitions, c'est-à-dire changé la manière d'y écrire et lire des données. Tu as même sans doute repartitionné, donc chamboulé l'organisation du disque lui-même.
C'est déjà pas mal : la logique des données écrites est affectée ; malgré tout les données ne sont pas encore trop écrasées à ce stade.
Ensuite tu as installé Linux et là, pour chaque fichier écrit, les emplacements (c'est-à-dire les blocs) sur lesquels il a été écrit ont été modifiés : là, c'est nettement plus embêtant car il est beaucoup plus subtil de retrouver les états antérieurs à l'état courant des blocs.
C'est un peu le problème de retrouver l'écriture originale d'un palimpseste : parfois on y arrive, mais il faut du boulot.

Donc il ne reste plus qu'à essayer des logiciels spécialisés (tous payants, autour de 99 piastres, sauf Photorec, gratuit) pour tenter de sauver ce qui peut l'être.

Conclusion : à partir du moment où l'on a sur son ordinateur des données auxquelles on tient, il faut en faire des sauvegardes. Et quand on s'amuse à partitionner, installer des systèmes etc. il faut avoir vérifié ses sauvegardes au préalable.
Pour une prochaine fois, ne pas oublier non plus que l'on peut faire tourner Linux dans une machine virtuelle, avec des solutions payantes (VMWare et Parallels Desktop) ou gratuite (VirtualBox). C'est beaucoup moins risqué et plus facile à organiser. Les machines virtuelles suffisent amplement pour une utilisation "normale" (bureautique, Web, développement).


----------



## dany-99 (26 Mai 2014)

je c'est que y a des machine virtuel mais je voulais backtrack et il n'y avait pas de wifi donc j'ai fais la partition j'ai essayer avec photorec mais je n'arrive pas non plus

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h06 ----------

et si je veut remettre mac os x comment je dois faire?? car je n'aime pas du tout linux!


----------



## bompi (26 Mai 2014)

Si, lors du repartitionnement, tu as conservé la partition de secours de Mac OS X, il te suffit de démarrer en maintenant les touches Command et R enfoncées.
Une fois démarré, repartitionner le disque puis lancer l'installation, qui sera longue car quelques GB vont être téléchargés pour procéder à l'installation.

Sinon, je ne sais pas trop : je dirais qu'il faut un autre Mac. Demander à Apple.


----------



## dany-99 (26 Mai 2014)

ok merci je vais faire sa


----------



## edd72 (26 Mai 2014)

Bon, le titre du sujet n'a rien à voir avec le sujet lui-même.

Tu n'as jamais fait de dual-boot OSX/Linux, tu as juste effacer ton disque dur avec l'installeur Linux pour y installer Linux sur tout le disque.


----------



## dany-99 (27 Mai 2014)

oui exact mais maintenent je sais comment faire pour reinstaller mac os x mais je n'ai pas sauvegarder mes donnees une idee peut etre


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2014)

As-tu essayé ce que je t'ai conseillé ? Qu'est-ce que ça a donné ?


----------



## dany-99 (29 Mai 2014)

rien du tout je n'ai pas de sauvegarde


----------



## macabee (30 Mai 2014)

cela m'est arrivé quand dédé m'a lâché 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------

cela m'est arrivé quand dédé m'a lâché


----------



## bompi (30 Mai 2014)

Essaye de récupérer Lion chez Apple.


----------

